# European (french I believe) socket conversion



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

This is what the old socket looks like. Replacing the threaded tube is not an option


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

I have no knowledgeable and professional sounding answer for you...
I would just take the lamp to a bolt supply house and find a nut that fits.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I have a candelabra socket that screws onto a standard threaded fixture tube. It's too small for these threads so I need to tap it to fit. There isn't enough exposed thread to fit the lamp holder and 2 nuts


----------



## Mr.Awesome (Nov 27, 2015)

Nono, find a nut that fits and you've found your threading.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Some tap/die sets have both metric and US sizes. They should also have a measuring gauge, the type with the fold out blades with the size stamped on them. You can get the pitch from that or you could just find the tap/die that fits and then thread your tubes/sockets with it.

If you don't have a metric set you might take your sockets to a machine shop and they should be able to tell you the size.
Might even thread them for you!:thumbup:


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Wouldn't it be easier to use a bulb socket adapter?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Drill out the candelabra base socket threads and epoxy or use JB Weld between the new base and the old threads.
You might even be able to dress the threads with something so that it can be unscrewed later if there is any kind of problem.

Or,
You might be able to find a throwaway die set at Harbor Freight.

http://t.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=Die


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I ordered 2 10mm taps in different pitches last night, but I like the drill out and glue idea. The customer is just a weirdo, not a super particular one, so I should have just done that to begin with... I just like the idea of doing a good job and not making something that's permanently glued together if it needs fixed.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Every things is metric, with out a few bolts or feeler gauges around to fumble with it's tough.

Maybe if you put a call into or search for a thread change over which can be found, it's might raise the shade.

I do like that change over electrical socket, but I think a complete make over would be better, IMO.

Nut and bolt catalogues


----------



## AK_sparky (Aug 13, 2013)

Measure diameter in mm, measure distance between threads in mm. You now know what thread you have. Am I missing something?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Hippie said:


> I ordered 2 10mm taps in different pitches last night, but I like the drill out and glue idea. The customer is just a weirdo, not a super particular one, so I should have just done that to begin with... I just like the idea of doing a good job and not making something that's permanently glued together if it needs fixed.


That would have gotten you out of the driveway.

I think I have backed threads off of threaded surfaces like that if they were hit with a little silicone. But maybe Im getting like Reagan and saw a movie of that happening and thought it was me doing it.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

Thats a bayonet base, might be easier to find an adapter.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I never thought of that. I've never seen anything like it before so I figured I'd just stick a stud mount candelabra base on it and be done but the thread is ****in weird


----------

